# How to kill rats for snake food!



## CharleighMars (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm sure this has been asked a hundred times before, and I hope I have put this in the right section. I absolutely love my rats, but obviously they're pregnant for a reason when I have a yearling albino Darwin Carpet Python. 

I had enlisted the help of a man who has a 7.5 foot black headed python. I am breeding rats and he was going to kill them for me, in exchange for keeping some for his own python. He was going to break their necks - quick, no panic or pain. However he has decided he isn't confidant to do this!

Drowning and freezing are NOT humane options.

I had a vet tell me the old 'car exhaust' system is a humane way to do it, I'm just not sure of the consequences of feeding them to my snake after they have been killed from exhaust fumes. It is just carbon monoxide but its pollution... I NEED HELP!

Any suggestions of how to humanely kill them, or if you know they will be safe to be consumed after car exhaust carbon monoxide overload, please let me know 

Thankyou!


----------



## Trouble (Feb 17, 2012)

Check out this > www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/easiest-cheapest-co2-gas-chamber-179655/ < That's how most people kill their rats if they don't want to 'clonk' them over their heads. 
Although, people on here have said that for pinkies/fuzzies, it's quicker to 'clonk' them, as they don't breathe deeply enough for the CO2 to be effective.


----------



## leamos (Feb 17, 2012)

CO2 is the only humane way to kill rodents - http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/easiest-cheapest-co2-gas-chamber-179655/

Jinks


----------



## Manda1032 (Feb 17, 2012)

the only LEGAL Humane way to kill rats is CO2. For rats you will need a co2 cylinder of gas. A well ventilated area for you, a plastic tub with 2 holes in it one going in from the cylinder of gas and one to let it out. Place rats in tub and close. turn gas on and wait til they fall asleep and die.

Remember it's the only LEGAL way, if you choose another path you don't tell how you do it!

i'm a slow typer... everyone beats me!


----------



## dtulip10 (Feb 17, 2012)

just use a soda stream machine for your gas then you can have a nice refreshing drink after you have done some killing.


----------



## saximus (Feb 17, 2012)

I used to gas them but unless you know what you're doing they will freak out and it won't be as "humane" a death as people say. I now prefer cervical dislocation. It's much faster but you need to be willing to use a "hands-on" approach and not be squeamish.


----------



## -Peter (Feb 17, 2012)

Place the rat in a bag, strike a lethal blow to the head. This needs to be accurate and without balking. One swift action. The allows you to tick all the boxes in regards to humane dispatching. This method cause instant brain death if done corectly.

CO2 is easy on the mind but does cause discomfort.

CO causes distress due to the heat that comes with the exhaust fumes and your left with an animal tainted with hydrocarbon. At least there is no lead now.


----------



## Manda1032 (Feb 17, 2012)

only food grade co2 should be used


----------



## Rattler (Feb 17, 2012)

use a .303 or better yet, a RPG


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;n85RK12Meu8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n85RK12Meu8[/video]


----------



## mungus (Feb 17, 2012)

Grab tail of 60g plus rat [ legs as well on fuzzies etc ] and in one circular motion connect its neck / head area on the corner of a brick wall - quick and painless imo.
Place rat on newspaper to absorb any fluids then after a few minutes place in freezer bag.
This technique is best for small numbers, very large numbers CO2 should be used due to the time factor.


----------



## killimike (Feb 17, 2012)

saximus said:


> I used to gas them but unless you know what you're doing they will freak out and it won't be as "humane" a death as people say. I now prefer cervical dislocation. It's much faster but you need to be willing to use a "hands-on" approach and not be squeamish.



Must not have been great to see that happen when you went to gas them... Does introducing the co2 in small doses reduce this problem?


----------



## JAS101 (Feb 17, 2012)

CharleighMars said:


> I'm sure this has been asked a hundred times before, and I hope I have put this in the right section. I absolutely love my rats, but obviously they're pregnant for a reason when I have a yearling albino Darwin Carpet Python.
> 
> I had enlisted the help of a man who has a 7.5 foot black headed python. I am breeding rats and he was going to kill them for me, in exchange for keeping some for his own python. He was going to break their necks - quick, no panic or pain. However he has decided he isn't confidant to do this!
> 
> ...


where in vic are u ? i use the C.D method .


----------



## solar 17 (Feb 17, 2012)

leamos said:


> CO2 is the only humane way to kill rodents - http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/easiest-cheapest-co2-gas-chamber-179655/
> 
> Jinks


l have read some rubbish before but this takes the cake....for starters its not a real quick ending (for the rodent) and this has been proved cliniclly numerous times if you have a weak stomach fine but don't claim its the quickest and most humane....holey schmoley.
............solar 17 (Baden)


----------



## redlittlejim (Feb 17, 2012)

anyone pencil theres? i think sax is talking about it, not to sure. hard with big adult rats but all mice size and smaller rats. stick a solid tool (screwdrive pencil whatever) as long as its flat at the base of skull/neck and push down on a flat surface and yank the tail from the very base and it snap all there bones in one go (neck,spine etc) and instantly limp....
anyone heard of this method?

how do you kill live chickens is my next question


----------



## saximus (Feb 17, 2012)

redlittlejim said:


> anyone pencil theres? i think sax is talking about it, not to sure. hard with big adult rats but all mice size and smaller rats. stick a solid tool (screwdrive pencil whatever) as long as its flat at the base of skull/neck and push down on a flat surface and yank the tail from the very base and it snap all there bones in one go (neck,spine etc) and instantly limp....
> anyone heard of this method?



Yeah that's CD. Mine don't go limp though, their back legs usually thrash around a bit (I guess like the old chicken with its head cut off)


----------



## redlittlejim (Feb 17, 2012)

ahh thought so. i find CD the best method. except i once did a big rat and didnt completely kill it it just got half paralysed  so had to quickly finish it with a ddong. hence i dont do the big big ones anymore like that. and i want the chicks whole not headless  how hard is it to snap a chickens neck?


----------



## hrafna (Feb 17, 2012)

grab said rodent by the tail, swing rodent (aiming head/neck) into a solid object like a brick wall edge, edge of the enclosure etc etc. and there you have it......... snake food!


----------



## saximus (Feb 17, 2012)

redlittlejim said:


> ahh thought so. i find CD the best method. except i once did a big rat and didnt completely kill it it just got half paralysed  so had to quickly finish it with a ddong. hence i dont do the big big ones anymore like that. and i want the chicks whole not headless  how hard is it to snap a chickens neck?



Yeah I think that's why it's not recommended for anything over 150g.
Chickens are even easier. Just grab the head in one hand and the legs in the other and yank. Maybe gas a couple and practice on them first.



killimike said:


> Must not have been great to see that happen when you went to gas them... Does introducing the co2 in small doses reduce this problem?


Yeah I think there is a pretty specific rate that you are meant to use which induces sleep first but most backyard breeders with their Soda Stream hooked up with a bit of hose don't have that much control


----------



## -Peter (Feb 17, 2012)

What CD's do you play. I would assume if you choose the wrong ones death could be agonisingly slow.

PS, I included the bag option in my earlier post for people new to dispatching. Cervical dislocation takes a little bit of practice but after you've done it often enough it is the quickest and easiest option..


----------



## CharleighMars (Feb 17, 2012)

@ 'Trouble', thank you for that link, I will read through it later on (when I'm not at work!)
And same for the video from 'Fuscus'. Thankyou for sharing those!

As for the other methods, involving pencils etc, no way! If something goes wrong you're torturing it. I personally couldn't do the killing and wouldn't trust someone inexperienced to do it in that way. A quick broken neck is concerning the man willing to do it for me, so definitely none of the brutal methods!!

I have seen almost every method go wrong, even swinging them against something (a large rat swung by the tail, the tail was degloved and the rat ran free, in excruciating pain). I know with CO2 the concentrations have to be correct, too little and they will get dozy but not die, too much and it can sting their membranes. In the right concentrations it is a humane method. I just don't know how to control the concentrations - hopefully looking into those links will help me 

And not to say I will do any of these unlawful methods, but for 'curiosity' I wouldnt mind hearing of any other humane suggestions


----------



## saximus (Feb 17, 2012)

The methods people have mentioned here are just about the only ones I've heard of. There's some very experienced guys here who know what they're talking about. The only other way that I could think of would be freezing but as you said, it's not humane. I did it once a couple of years ago before I knew better and the image still disturbs me


----------



## CharleighMars (Feb 17, 2012)

And chickens have a different reflex than rats, twitching etc shortyl after death is normal, but a rat should not 'thrash about', if it does you haven't killed the poor thing properly!!


----------



## saximus (Feb 17, 2012)

CharleighMars said:


> And chickens have a different reflex than rats, twitching etc shortyl after death is normal, but a rat should not 'thrash about', if it does you haven't killed the poor thing properly!!



I disagree. I've done it heaps of times and the dislocation is very evident


----------



## killimike (Feb 17, 2012)

CharleighMars, you've got some good replies here from people who are experienced. You have said yourself you aren't. Might be best not to keep telling them they are wrong.


----------



## CharleighMars (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm in the Yarra Valley..


----------



## nervous (Feb 17, 2012)

I used the gas method, but after watching them struggling to try and find air i saw it no different to a python squeezing it to death... i now either whack them into a corner edge or slam them into the ground with enough force to kill them instantly. maybe a bit bloody but at least they arn't struggling to take a breath.


----------



## CharleighMars (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm a vet nurse. I'm not experienced with killing them but am in their physiology. I don't 'keep telling people they're wrong' All I have said is that I couldn't do the 'messy' methods, and that chickens and rats have different responses to death. Not trying to offend anybody.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 17, 2012)

just buy them already frozen....


----------



## CharleighMars (Feb 17, 2012)

Fuscus - I appreciate that video now I have watched it! That was very quick, the rat was calm and happy moments beforehand. Have you had many issues with this method or is it mostly straightforward?


----------



## killimike (Feb 17, 2012)

CharleighMars said:


> I'm a vet nurse. I'm not experienced with killing them but am in their physiology. I don't 'keep telling people they're wrong' All I have said is that I couldn't do the 'messy' methods, and that chickens and rats have different responses to death. Not trying to offend anybody.



I was just offering a perspective on how some people might perceive your responses  A reptile forum is the right place to get info on how to kill rodents, so kudos to you for coming to the right place and asking direct questions.

Myself, I will probably keep letting other people do the killing!


----------



## CharleighMars (Feb 17, 2012)

@newtolovingsnake this is where I'm just a pushover  I love my rats, and had pet rats before my snake. I like them to have a lot of room, enrichment, toys, a healthy varied diet. They don't get the best life in a lab and I don't like it!

See, such a bloody animal lover I want my snake food to have to best life possible. I feel less guilty feeding 'happy rats' to my snake


----------



## redlittlejim (Feb 17, 2012)

i ahte bashing cause once defrosted can have blood dripping every where. CD is clean as CO and quicker

*hate


----------



## SperO (Feb 17, 2012)

Where does it say its illegal to kill mice/rats except by Co2 that seems a bit far fetched to me. I mean your allowed to shoot animals, cut off their heads etc why the heck can't you kill a rodent another way?

What is the most humane way to kill pest rats and mice? - RSPCA Australia knowledgebase
RSPCA seems to think you can use traps which is basically the bash method.

I only recantly started killing my own rodents it took a bit of effort since I'm really terrified of causing animals pain. The killing is not an issue but I freaked out that I would paralyse/hurt them. Anyway it turns out mice are pretty easy to kill just grab them by the tail and slam them into a hard object. 

@CharleighMars - that made me smile, hey a happy life is better than no life at all I suppose


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 17, 2012)

CharleighMars said:


> Fuscus - I appreciate that video now I have watched it! That was very quick, the rat was calm and happy moments beforehand. Have you had many issues with this method or is it mostly straightforward?


I tend to use CO2 as I do a lot but have used that method, it is very quick and straight forward and is certainly a better way out than the route last nights steak took


----------



## D3pro (Feb 17, 2012)

I take them, and throw them on the ground! 

[video=youtube;gAYL5H46QnQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAYL5H46QnQ[/video]

but i do find a quick hard throw is the best way to kill them.


----------



## Jamesss (Feb 17, 2012)

Haven't read through, but where in Vic are you? I'll do the neck breaking for that deal.


----------



## Bedella (Feb 17, 2012)

omg im sorry i had to say this - reading through this - serial killers in the making hahaha - calming discussing how to kill rats and chickens :twisted:


----------



## CharleighMars (Feb 24, 2012)

LOL!

I am in the yarra valley, and seriously if someone can kill them for me I'd be happy to give you a couple or pay you like a dollar a rat baha, one of my rats just gave birth to about 10 babies!!

Good point SperO, plus you can buy ratsack from stores! All sorts of poisons and traps are legal to use, so CO2 musn't be the only legal way! (Of course poisons etc are no good for snakes though)


----------

